# Hilarious Commercial



## Retired (Oct 3, 2014)

A very funny commercial has recently been released on YouTube (I didn't know YouTube carried commercials..) for of all things GE lightbulbs with the very funny Jeff Goldbloom.

It's worth the two minutes if you don't mind a good chuckle..:lol:


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 3, 2014)

ha ha I love this, I will try the lighting for sure!


----------

